# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  Super Doctor Box (MTK-BOXIII) SPD 6800H 1.51 Ready 24/6/2012

## mohamed73

*preadtum 6800H Professional platform VER1.51 
Fix Pattern lock Show invalid bugs
Add Full Erase before Flash(Need Tick Experts Mode)*  *Download*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Br,
Nadim*

----------


## saispiko

*بارك الله فيك*

----------

